# Walmart blows!



## Wiemernrotten (Oct 8, 2019)

I will NEVER pick up at Walmart ever again! By the time the workers there pull the order together, I estimate my hourly wage is $4/hr. Walmart sucks!!!


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Did you tip?

If you are cheap and not respectful to tip, then don't expect fantastic service

I learned this from rideshare


----------



## Wiemernrotten (Oct 8, 2019)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Did you tip?
> 
> If you are cheap and not respectful to tip, then don't expect fantastic service
> 
> I learned this from rideshare


I'm a DoorDash driver.....how would I tip?


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Drop a five to the struggling Wally worker on arrival


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

One thing all dashers can agree on is that Walmart orders suck. Pretty sure most of the dashers u see at Walmart are there for the first and last time


----------



## Mr 10000 (Mar 4, 2019)

I had a Walmart pick up on my first day doing Postmates, and had the groceries loaded in less than 5 minutes and made $15 ($8 + $7 tip) for maybe 20 minutes total. Sounds like I got lucky?


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Did you tip?
> 
> If you are cheap and not respectful to tip, then don't expect fantastic service
> 
> I learned this from rideshare


Wait, you tip Walmart workers?

I tried tipping and the lady there acted like she saw the &#128127;. She said they weren't allowed to take tips. Did this change or what?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> Wait, you tip Walmart workers?
> 
> I tried tipping and the lady there acted like she saw the &#128127;. She said they weren't allowed to take tips. Did this change or what?


Give them Weed !


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

It depends which store it is. If you pull up and there's 20 cars waiting then cancel it. Any more than 2-3 people waiting isn't worth it.

If its early morning they can be ready right away sometimes. Afternoon starts getting backed up.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Wiemernrotten said:


> I will NEVER pick up at Walmart ever again! By the time the workers there pull the order together, I estimate my hourly wage is $4/hr. Walmart sucks!!!


This is not from doing Walmart pickups. Not a single one!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Never accept a walmart order under 20 bucks. . 
they used to be 20 until dd cut the rates now walamrt orders average 6 to 10 lol Walmart will take 1 hour each order .


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Forget about picking up orders as a driver.

Try picking up something you ordered online for yourself.  Mrs Ant 7 and I did that twice last week.

It's like a revolving door of idiots, before you get one who can actually do the simplest of tasks. Talk about hiring from the shallow end of the gene pool.

Same with call centers, the term HUCA has never been more appropriate. HUCA = hang up and call again.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> This is not from doing Walmart pickups. Not a single one!
> 
> View attachment 453521


I like how you hid the hours worked.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Drop a five to the struggling Wally worker on arrival


Wally Worker probably being paid more than a DD Driver 

To be honest my Wal-Mart DD pickups have worked well. Did have 1 that no-tipped. Wife has had some bad luck. But I typically make $10-20 on each run.

But, if there are to many cars in the pickup area I cancel. Last week there were like 10+ cars waiting to get to one of the parking spots. Cancel.....


----------



## Steelers (Jul 8, 2017)

Don't know where everyone's at but in the Phoenix area Wal-Mart deliveries are non-tipping young people who will stand at their door watching you make 2-4 trips to your car and up to the 2nd or 3rd floor apartment and not offer to help out. Of course most of those include cases of water and/or multiple gallons of milk, juice etc... All this for a whopping 5-7 dollars and one hour of lost time.. I did a couple early on but now its an automatic decline!!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Um no. You call em right on the spot and explain this pays for gas to the curb only.


----------



## Steelers (Jul 8, 2017)

What do you do when it says "customer requests you leave at the door and send them a picture before marking complete?" Best not to accept these trips and be done with it.


----------

